# Looks like Reggie's going on the green bean diet :(



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I knew that Reggie had gained weight after his neuter. Last time I weighed him, it was a half a pound, but that was months ago. But lately I've noticed lifting him into bed every night he was getting heavier and heavier. So I weighed him tonight and about had a heart attack. He weighs 8.8 pounds. The day he got neutered, he weighed 6.8 pounds. So, it's diet time for him. He can't exercise very much, his leg is still stiff and tender from whatever hurt him before I found him, so it has to be mostly diet modification. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck Reggie! : ) Chance gained a whole pound within a month after his neuter. I really have to watch his diet. His little legs and body are so small, that any excess weight is really tough on him. Best of luck! I'm sure Reggie will be slim and trim in no time.


----------

